# Internet usage charge for NETONE



## anilthomas26 (May 16, 2006)

Hi,
   I am using NETONE...the number used in netone is 172222
I would like to know the amount per hour for this number


----------



## vignesh (May 16, 2006)

Check their Website....

I think its 0.10/sec


----------



## kjuvale (May 16, 2006)

Yes its 10 paise per min so it costs 6rs a Hr + call charges. It *nearly* costs 15.5 rs totlaly per hour in day and after 11 it costs* nearly* 10.50 rs per hour. 
( i used nearly beecause call charges varies acoording to your telphone plan if any taken).


----------



## vysakh (May 17, 2006)

internet usage charges = 10paise per minute

call charges
8am-11pm -- pulse = 450 seconds
11pm-8am -- pulse = 900 seconds


----------



## jasbir_jonny (May 17, 2006)

it is about 31 in peak hours (7am-10pm)
and its half abt 15 in offpeakhours (10pm-7am)


----------

